# How to handle Brazil's wild tribes of the Amazon



## BlueJay28 (Feb 12, 2015)

This is what I would tell the Brazilian government... if I was the president of the USA....

Brazil is part of the world, and the value of Brazil to the world is as high as any place, and the importance of its rainforest is the greatest amongst the rainforest belt due to its biodiversity.

Modern Humanity period needs it in order to sustain modern humanity, or even humanity at all at this point.. for medicine, for research, for food... and within an environmentally friendly quota, wood as well.

Now you have a choice to make.

You can go down to the rainforest you have, along the amazon river, and get your uncivilized, two footed wild beast sasquatches from the year 35,000 BC under control....

OR..

We're going to send in the helicopters, all terrain vehicles, and "mud mobiles" and artillery...  and get them under control for ya.... permanently, they will never kill any visitors from the civilized world, ever again.

So how about it ?


----------



## CrusaderFrank (Feb 12, 2015)

Moronic, at best


----------



## ScienceRocks (Feb 12, 2015)

shoot them until they stop. Then civilize them.


----------



## Pheonixops (Feb 12, 2015)

What are those allegedly tribes doing?


----------



## BlueJay28 (Feb 12, 2015)

Pheonixops said:


> What are those allegedly tribes doing?


Killing visitors from inner cities within brazil, and foreign explorers, hikers and workers and scientists.


----------



## Unkotare (Feb 14, 2015)

BlueJay28 said:


> This is what I would tell the Brazilian government... if I was the president of the USA....
> 
> Brazil is part of the world, and the value of Brazil to the world is as high as any place, and the importance of its rainforest is the greatest amongst the rainforest belt due to its biodiversity.
> 
> ...




It would be a good idea for you to learn either Portuguese or English before sharing your 'brilliant' ideas with the world, dipshit.


----------



## elektra (Feb 14, 2015)

BlueJay28 said:


> This is what I would tell the Brazilian government... if I was the president of the USA....
> 
> Brazil is part of the world, and the value of Brazil to the world is as high as any place, and the importance of its rainforest is the greatest amongst the rainforest belt due to its biodiversity.
> 
> ...


Asshole, you should read the history of the genocide you so coldly propose, to finish.


----------



## elektra (Feb 14, 2015)

Matthew said:


> shoot them until they stop. Then civilize them.


And cover their land with solar until not even an earthworm can live.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 15, 2015)

BlueJay28 said:


> This is what I would tell the Brazilian government... if I was the president of the USA....
> 
> Brazil is part of the world, and the value of Brazil to the world is as high as any place, and the importance of its rainforest is the greatest amongst the rainforest belt due to its biodiversity.
> 
> ...



To which Brazil will respond, "Uh ya. The USA's respect for its' indigenous population of Indians makes us wanna listen to anything you say."


----------



## José (Feb 15, 2015)

> Originally posted by *Delta4Embassy*
> To which Brazil will respond, "Uh ya. The USA's respect for its' indigenous population of Indians makes us wanna listen to anything you say."



You might be surprised, Delta, but something very similar to what you said did happen in the 80's.

A senior official of the Reagan administration made harsh remarks about the treatment of Indians in Brazil and a brazilian minister sent a letter to him saying, among other things:

*"At least, the brazilian army in all of its history, since the country's independence from Portugal in 1822, never waged a war against brazilian Indians which is more than you can say about the US."*


----------



## Treeshepherd (Feb 17, 2015)

BlueJay28 said:


> You can go down to the rainforest you have, along the amazon river, and get your uncivilized, two footed wild beast sasquatches from the year 35,000 BC under control....



I hardly think that the Yanomami or any Stone Age tribe is responsible for logging, drilling and mining the rainforest.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 23, 2015)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *Delta4Embassy*
> > To which Brazil will respond, "Uh ya. The USA's respect for its' indigenous population of Indians makes us wanna listen to anything you say."
> 
> 
> ...



Not surprised so much as was unaware it actually happened.


----------



## elektra (Mar 8, 2015)

José said:


> > Originally posted by *Delta4Embassy*
> > To which Brazil will respond, "Uh ya. The USA's respect for its' indigenous population of Indians makes us wanna listen to anything you say."
> 
> 
> ...


Hardly, millions of Brazilian Indians were slaughtered, many tribes to extinction.


----------



## José (Mar 9, 2015)

You're free to present historic evidence that the brazilian army has ever waged a war against native brazilians, elektra... similar to the one the US army fought in the 19th century... 

Crazy Horse, Custer and all that stuff...


----------



## elektra (Mar 9, 2015)

José said:


> You're free to present historic evidence that the brazilian army has ever waged a war against native brazilians, elektra... similar to the one the US army fought in the 19th century...
> 
> Crazy Horse, Custer and all that stuff...


I aint got to prove the facts of history to you, anyone with the curiosity can look it up themselves. 

What I did do is give my information to a History teacher in Brazil, he told me he uses my material daily.

Ever here if William Townsend, if not you should excuse yourself from this discussion, you can rightly claim ignorance.


----------



## José (Mar 9, 2015)

Why don't you save us a lot of trouble and just admit you were talking out of you ass when you said "hardly" referring to the fact that the brazilian army never waged a war against Brazil´s Indians?


----------



## Moonglow (Mar 9, 2015)

BlueJay28 said:


> Pheonixops said:
> 
> 
> > What are those allegedly tribes doing?
> ...


That goes on in every big city in the USA, take care of yourself before you impose your will upon anyone else...


----------



## elektra (Mar 10, 2015)

José said:


> Why don't you save us a lot of trouble and just admit you were talking out of you ass when you said "hardly" referring to the fact that the brazilian army never waged a war against Brazil´s Indians?


So tell us how 90% of the Brazilian Indians were murdered, explain how the holocaust of the Brazilian Indians happened, under the protection of the Brazilian Army? 

I wonder what the is the total number of Indians killed, while under the "protection" of the Military? Yes, no War was declared by the Military, but that is the Nature of a Military Dictatorship, they are free to do as the please. 

So how did all those Brazilian Indians get murdered, how many were murdered, we know it began in the late 19th century, we know it was the Military that was in complete control of Brazil  for most of the 20th century, so how did it happen, how did another Indian Holocaust happen.

It is hardly a big deal if the Military government of Brazil, officially declared a war, against the Indians of Brazil.

The fact remain they were slaughtered and little has been written, which is the nature of military dictatorships, little facts see the light of day.


----------



## HenryBHough (Mar 10, 2015)

Now if Brasil were do the Democrat thing and just send in the drones like Obama does when he's got a mad on and needs to vent on some women and children!

Then the bitching would die down reallllly fast.


----------

